# Sexing Pixie (African Bullfrog) Help Needed



## PrettyHate (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone here good enough at sexing to tell from pictures?  The frog in question is about 4 inches long right now.
I'll post pictures tonight- hopefully someone can help me out.


----------



## dtknow (Feb 2, 2008)

Post a belly shot showing the throat. If it is yellow, you have a boy.


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 2, 2008)

As what was stated the yellow means a boy


----------



## PrettyHate (Feb 2, 2008)

As promised. Isnt "it" beautiful? Even my mom is slightly in love with it!


----------



## crixalis (Feb 2, 2008)

*wow*

that is so cute frog^^


----------



## ragnew (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks like a female to me. The males I've had in the past had some seriously massive heads. The body on that one dwarfs it's head. Males usually have a more proportionate head/body appearance to them.

Orange/Yellow coloration isn't the best way to sex these guys, I've had some females that had more vibrant orange coloration than some males.

I agree though, that be one cute frog :clap:


----------



## PrettyHate (Feb 4, 2008)

Re-Aligned said:


> Looks like a female to me. The males I've had in the past had some seriously massive heads. The body on that one dwarfs it's head. Males usually have a more proportionate head/body appearance to them.
> 
> Orange/Yellow coloration isn't the best way to sex these guys, I've had some females that had more vibrant orange coloration than some males.
> 
> I agree though, that be one cute frog :clap:


I think she is so beautiful...I am currently in this moral fight with myself on whether i should get her or not. I keep telling myself that I dont need her...but damn, she is cute!!


----------



## ragnew (Feb 4, 2008)

PrettyHate said:


> I think she is so beautiful...I am currently in this moral fight with myself on whether i should get her or not. I keep telling myself that I dont need her...but damn, she is cute!!


Haha, the good o' moral fight. Gotta love them :razz: I really like the Pyxies but after a while, I just kind of got burnt out where they were concerned, definitely quite the mouth to feed.

If you like her as much as it seems, I think you'd regret not getting her  I say go for it.


----------



## PrettyHate (Feb 5, 2008)

Re-Aligned said:


> If you like her as much as it seems, I think you'd regret not getting her  I say go for it.


Damn you  
Im pretty close to caving in....Right now I am just finding out prices of night crawlers etc for her. I want to see how much It will cost to feed the beast.


----------



## ragnew (Feb 6, 2008)

PrettyHate said:


> Damn you
> Im pretty close to caving in....Right now I am just finding out prices of night crawlers etc for her. I want to see how much It will cost to feed the beast.


Haha, yeah, I know, I suck. My night crawlers usually run me about $3.00 for 24 of them. That last me 2 1/2 weeks for an individual pyxie frog.

It think you'd really dig the little beastie.


----------



## PrettyHate (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, I went in and paid for her today...she is coming home with me in about a week or so once I am done exams!

Im so excited!

And where the heck do you get them at that price?! The place where I am ordering them from is 3 bucks for 12...


----------



## ragnew (Feb 6, 2008)

PrettyHate said:


> Well, I went in and paid for her today...she is coming home with me in about a week or so once I am done exams!
> 
> Im so excited!
> 
> And where the heck do you get them at that price?! The place where I am ordering them from is 3 bucks for 12...


Very cool! :clap: You'll be glad that you did 

As for the night crawlers, hit up your Walmart fishing department! That's the only good thing about the Walmarts in my area haha.


----------



## PrettyHate (Feb 6, 2008)

Re-Aligned said:


> Very cool! :clap: You'll be glad that you did
> 
> As for the night crawlers, hit up your Walmart fishing department! That's the only good thing about the Walmarts in my area haha.


I wonder if we do that kind of thing in Canada  I actually tried calling t here yesterday to see if they carried them and the woman asked me what color i wanted?! I couldnt seem to get it across to her that I was talking about live worms and not fishing lures...

I guess I will have to make a visit in person.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 6, 2008)

i do believe i have seen live worms in "designer" colors

i woudl probably not want to feed that to an animal i cared a lot about until i did some pretty serious research on them, though



the frog is cute, btw.


----------



## border (Feb 6, 2008)

Not easy to know the sex...


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 6, 2008)

PrettyHate said:


> I wonder if we do that kind of thing in Canada  I actually tried calling t here yesterday to see if they carried them and the woman asked me what color i wanted?! I couldnt seem to get it across to her that I was talking about live worms and not fishing lures...
> 
> I guess I will have to make a visit in person.


This might not be the case, but she may have been talking about live worms also. Some bait shops sell them dyed green to make them more attractive to certain fish. They may come in other colours too, I'm not sure about that Naturally, you wouldn't want to feed those to your frog. They may use a harmless food colouring, but why take chances? Anyway, if they carry dyed worms, they almost certainly carry them au naturel.

Checking it out in person would be the way to go. Good luck with your pyxie!

Edit:: I should have read the thread more carefully. I see that Cacoseraph offered more or less the same advice earlier.


----------



## rm90 (Feb 7, 2008)

dtknow said:


> Post a belly shot showing the throat. If it is yellow, you have a boy.


Not exactly true. Females can have some yellow too.


----------



## ragnew (Feb 7, 2008)

PrettyHate said:


> I wonder if we do that kind of thing in Canada  I actually tried calling t here yesterday to see if they carried them and the woman asked me what color i wanted?! I couldnt seem to get it across to her that I was talking about live worms and not fishing lures...
> 
> I guess I will have to make a visit in person.


Ah yeah, heh, forgot that you were in Canada. Though I'd be thinking the Wally World's up yonder would have the wormage as well  

Designer colored worms eh? Now that'd be a sight to see. I'm sure different species of fish would be all over certain ones.... But this be a frog we're talkin' about so she should be all over anything that moves :razz:


----------



## PrettyHate (Feb 8, 2008)

On a sad note, my pacman frog, Chester, was found dead this morning  Im going to miss his grumpy face and bum wiggles into the mud.

On a happier note, Pixie will be coming home with me tomorrow. Im quite excited.

Also, I would never feed "designer" worms. Yeech. I found a place that carries them especially for reptiles/amphibians...they are more expensive, but at least I know nothing weird has been added


----------



## Rhysandfish (Aug 28, 2017)

RIP chester


----------

